# Dumpling Dilemma



## expatgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

PLEASE--I know that they are not that healthy but does anyone have a great chicken and dumpling recipe?  I mean would you take the time to give the actual ingredients for the dumplings and their handling-----I don't  think that I have a problem with the rest.

Dillema:  My daughter's boyfriend is from Virginia and it's his favorite dish.  I had never made them before but to impress him I visited several cooking sites, etc., and after much agonizing cooked what was "OKAY" not blech but "OKAY".  He was polite and said that it was good.  Nice young man--will go far!!!!  But no one was asking for the recipe including myself.  Ha! 

Many thanks, if you have the time!


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 10, 2006)

It's probably his favourite dish because his mother makes it a certain way.  I'm sure your version was fine, but if it was different in any way from his mom's recipe, it would probably never be better than 'okay'.  

I don't often use recipes.  However, making chicken and dumplings is like making stew, only with chicken, instead.  You can leave the chicken on the bone, or remove it during the simmering process and then return the deboned chicken to the pot.  

Start by browning the seasoned chicken in a combination of butter and oil.  Remove to a plate when browned.  Sautee onions, garlic, carrots and celery about 6 or 7 minutes, just to lightly brown.  Remove with a slotted spoon, leaving the fat in the pan.   Add enough flour to make a roux, stirring for one minute.  Then add chicken stock and wine (I like sherry) return the vegetables and the chicken, along with a couple of bay leaves, and cook for about an hour, slowly.  At this point, I'd remove the chicken from the pot.  When cool enough to handle, I'd remove the flesh from the bones.  Return the chicken to the pot, add fresh thyme, and check your seasonings.  

I use bisquick for dumplings, following the recipe on the box.  Often I add chives and a sprinkling of parmesan to the dumplings.   Drop them on top of the chicken mixture.  Cook uncovered for 10 minutes, then cover for another 10 minutes.

Sorry about the lack of measurements.  I just adjust according to how many people I am cooking for.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Aug 10, 2006)

Does you daughter BF like the soft fluffy dumplings or the more bodied dumpling? This is the recipe I use with soups and especially chicken soup and they are great. Now the dumpling is not a fluffy one. You can make them large or sm. Very easy to make.
1 egg beaten
1/3 cup milk
1 cup flour
1/4 tsp. salt
Stir with a fork until thick. Drop by tsp. into boiling broth. Cover and on a gental boil, cook for 12 to 15 min. Less time for really sm dumplings.
I usually double this recipe because they don't last long here. Don't take cover off pot until dumolings are done.


----------



## Constance (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't know what kind of dumplings they make in Virginia, but in Southern Illinois, chicken & dumplings means rolled dumplings...in other words, homemade noodles. 

Chicken and Dumplings, Southern Illinois Style

INGREDIENTS:
1 chicken, boiled, boned and cut up
4 qts broth from chicken
2 eggs
3 cups flour
1 tbl dried parsley, or 1/4 cup fresh chopped Italian parsley
few drops yellow food coloring
salt, pepper

DIRECTIONS:
Season chicken broth to taste with salt, pepper, parsley and a few drops yellow food color. If there isn't enough liquid to make 4 qts, add canned broth or water. Break eggs in 2 cup measure, beat, and add enough cooled broth to fill cup. Mix well. Put 2 cups flour in large bowl, make a well in center, and add egg mixture. With a fork, work in flour till dough forms a a ball. Put on floured pastry cloth or board. Knead lightly, working in just enough flour so the dough can be rolled. Too much flour will make the noodles tough. Roll out as thin as possible. Using a pizza cutter dipped in flour, cut dough in 1-1/2" strips, then cut the other way to make squares, dropping into boiling broth as you go. After all are in, cook over med heat at a gentle simmer till almost tender, about an hour. Add chicken and continue simmering until chicken is warm. Adjust seasoning.
*note* You may freeze uncooked noodles on cookie sheet between layers of waxed paper, then remove to a ziplock bag when frozen. Just drop frozen noodles into boiling broth when needed.
*For a more flavorful broth, cook chopped celery, onions, carrots and minced garlic along with chicken and let simmer till chicken is falling of the bone. Strain broth before using if you wish.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Many thanks, all of you---I tried to pin Mike down on how his grandmother made her kind of dumplings  and he really couldn't give me anything definite (you know some men-ha)---he just loved whatever concoction she put together.  And Vera Blue you are absolutely right about if it's not exactly the same it will probably be "okay" but I'm going to try anyway.  All of your recipes were better than mine especially using the roux.  Thanks for all of your tips.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 10, 2006)

I use bisquick for my dumplings also.  I know my mom made them from scratch but I have no idea how...seems like she made them from biscuits, though.


----------



## Shunka (Aug 10, 2006)

Really that is all a drop dumpling is, a slightly wetter biscuit dropped on the hot liquid. Just use your favorite biscuit recipe, add whatever herbs/spices to it, make it more the texture you would for drop biscuits and you have it.


----------



## Corinne (Aug 10, 2006)

Can you ask Mike if the dumplings were flat or round? In Lancaster, PA, there is a common dish called "Chicken Pot Pie" that's not what most people think of as pot pie. Some people call it Chicken & Dumplings. The noodles are handmade & rolled out as thin or as thick as you like them. Other than that it's chicken, broth, & potatoes. I think the real secret is the saffron used in the broth.


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 11, 2006)

I cheat, I use can biscuits flour 'em roll 'em out cut 'em 
and drop in with my boiling chicken stock . I add my chicken also.


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 11, 2006)

Chicken 'n Dumplings is one of my signature recipes.  Hope this helps!

Ingredients
Seasoned flour  (1 t salt, 1/4t pepper & 1/2 C flour mixed together)
Fryer cut up into 8 pieces
1 C chopped onion
1 C (approx)  chicken broth
a sprig of fresh rosemary or thyme (opt) 
Dumplings:
1 1/2 C flour
2 t baking powder
3/4  t salt
3 T shortening
3/4 C milk
Blend dry ingredients, cut in shortening then blend in milk.

Preparation:
Dredge chicken pieces in seasoned flour and brown in a layer of hot fat in a deep heavy kettle.  
Note:  brown well on both sides and arrange pieces so a platform is formed for the dumplings.
Drain off fat and reserve.  Add onion, chickern stock and herbs.  Cover and cook at a medium simmer for about 45 minutes.
Prepare dumpling mix and spoon onto chicken pieces NOT in to the liquid.  
Cook slowly 10 minutes uncovered.  Cover an cook another 10 minutes.
Remove chicken and dumplings to warm platter and keep warm while making the gravy.  
Thicken the liquid using 1 1/2 T of reserved fat and 1 1/2 T flour to each cup of liquid.  
Serve 

Best of luck!
2 in Or


----------



## bjcotton (Aug 11, 2006)

Here's my recipe, don't ask me how I got it, it just is:


* Exported from MasterCook *
Chicken and Dumplings
Recipe By :Bill Cotton
Serving Size : 8 Preparation Time :0:30
Categories : Poultry
Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
4 pounds chicken -- whole or cutup
1 large onion -- chopped
2 stalks celery -- cut in thirds
3 large carrots -- chopped
2 cloves garlic -- minced
2 medium bay leaves
3 tablespoons parsley -- chopped
2 large potatoes -- peeled and chopped
2 sprigs thyme -- minced
water -- to cover
salt and pepper
1 3/4 cups milk
1 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons baking powder
1 large egg
3 tablespoons cornstarch
cayenne -- optional
In a large pot combine the chicken, onions, celery, carrots, garlic, bay leaves, and fresh thyme. Cover with water. Season the liquid with salt, pepper, and cayenne (if desired). Cook for 1 1/2 to 2 hours or until tender. Remove the chicken from the broth; strain to remove vegetables and reserve broth. When chicken is cool, remove all the meat from the bones and tear into bite-size pieces.
In a mixing bowl, beat the egg and 1 cup of the milk together. Season the mixture with salt and pepper. Stir in the baking powder and parsley. Stir in the flour, mixing to make a thick paste. Fold in 1 cup of the reserved vegetables. If any fat has risen to the top of the broth, skim off and discard.
Return the broth and meat to the pot. Bring the mixture to a boil. In a small bowl, dissolve the cornstarch with the remaining milk. Whisk the cornstarch mixture into the chicken broth. Bring the liquid back to a boil and reduce to a simmer. Drop heaping tablespoons of the dumpling batter into the hot mixture, distributing the dumplings evenly, until all the batter is used. When the dumplings have risen to the surface, simmer and cook for 4 minutes, stirring gently; or, bring the broth mixture to a light boil, distribute the dumplings and cook for 10 minutes uncovered, cover and cook 10 minutes more.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 12, 2006)

You guys are  so wonderful---that's why I like this site----everyone's so eager to help with ideas, suggestions, tips, and advice.  Many thanks again!!!!!!!!


----------



## SharonT (Aug 12, 2006)

*Really Fast Chicken & Dumplings*

Really Fast Chicken & Dumplings
1 chicken, cut up – or 8 favorite parts
bay leaves
1 or 2 cans cream of chicken soup
coarsely ground black pepper
1 package flour tortillas
Poach chicken with three bay leaves in enough water or chicken broth to cover.  Remove chicken from pot; and remove chicken from bones and cut up if desired.  Strain broth, add cream of chicken soup and pepper and heat to low boil.  Cut or tear tortillas into desired size for dumplings and drop into boiling soup.  Cook a few minutes longer – add chicken back to pot.


----------



## biev (Aug 13, 2006)

Since you were worried about them being unhealthy: I'm not sure if this has been said already, but if you steam dumplings instead of frying them, they'll still be delicious and they'll be much healthier.


----------

